# rhumatologist



## Guest (Jun 3, 1999)

I haven't been diagnosed with fibromyalgia yet, however, I suffer a lot of symptoms, achy joints, IBS real bad, skin rashes, can't sleep AT ALL at night, the list goes on. I have been to a fibromyalgia support group, and have learned a lot about it. My doctor is skeptical of me having fibromyalgia, however I insisted I look into it. I am seeing a rhumatologist. Anything in particular I should talk about when I see the rhumatologist? I am tired of not being heard when I see the doctor. Thanks.


----------

